

Show HN: (relaunch) spend-a-day.at – good old chat rooms - tkoski
http://spend-a-day.at/?v=42

======
tkoski
So, here is the first relaunch of our weekend project.

During the first launch we received lots of good feedback which are now
implemented.

Goal of this project is to have fun and to experience on different
technologies. Mainly websockets.

ps. HTTPS will come when the timetables allows.

